# Waxing stomach?



## fingers_cross

Is it ok to waz ur stomach in pregnancy? my stomach is so hairy i hate it and hoping if i start to wax now it will make the hair grow in less and less. does anyone else wax their stomach??


----------



## lunar

I can't see why it wouldn't be okay, wax isn't absorbed into the skin and I've heard of women getting bikini waxes. It won't really make it grow less and less though, just keep it from growing out for longer periods of time..


----------



## MrsKB 82

I don't wax, but it's safe to do so if you really feel the need. Has your stomach always been hairy? I say this because mine seems to be more on the furry side since falling pregnant, so I presume it will go back to normal after I've had the baby!


----------



## wanaBmummy

mines become a bit more hairy since becoming pregnant but its blonde so you can't really see it unless you proper look at it. I'm not bothered by it so am just going to leave it alone. 

I can't imagine there'd be a reason why you can't wax...will just hurt lol x


----------



## rachieroo

Waxing is safe but if I were you I would avoid it, the main reason your belly is hairier is because the pregnancy causes your hair to fall out at a much slower pace. If you wax your stomach now, the likelihood is you will need to wax once the baby is born just as often, but if you leave it for now, it will got back to how hairy it was before you were pregnant anyway, thats what happened with me when i was pregnant with DD. If you waxed before there is no reason why you shouldnt do it now though :) xx


----------



## MrsKB 82

wanaBmummy said:


> mines become a bit more hairy since becoming pregnant but its blonde so you can't really see it unless you proper look at it. I'm not bothered by it so am just going to leave it alone.
> 
> I can't imagine there'd be a reason why you can't wax...will just hurt lol x

Oh yes, I meant to say that my belly hair is really blonde so I can ignore it! Plus nobody else is looking at it.
x


----------



## cloud9

waxing is safe during pregnancy but i'd advise against it only because as a previous poster said your hair falls out slower in pregnancy -it's why we get thicker hair and it grows longer quicker! our fluffy tummys will return to normal after baby so unless you waxed this area before i would avoid! also your skin reacts differently to waxing in pregnancy and may be more sensitive. i'm a beauty therapist and alot of my pregnant clients have continued their waxing routine as normal so if you were to do it just make sure you get someone that is experienced in waxing!


----------



## carlyjade86

I had a little caterpillar left over from my 1st pregnancy and it's gotten worse now! I just pluck mine tho. Waxing would b fine


----------

